# Is my actuator knackered???



## fastasfuk (Apr 22, 2010)

*Hi all,i only recently bought my 200sx,uk spec from what i have been told..My problem is that its barely boosting,drives more like a N/A car..Strange part is,if i disconnect the vacum hose from the actuator,go for a drive and it boosts just fine but as soon as i connect the vacum hose back on,its dead..Wastegate flap is opening and closing fine when i disconnect the actuator arm..So im thinking my actuator is knackered..Would i be right?..*


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

apply vacuum to it with a tester and see if it moves.


----------



## fastasfuk (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes,its moving alright but with very little pressure needed,i can actualy pull the arm out easily enough so i reckon it is knackered then,right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

id say yes without being able to look at it. mine was very stiff.


----------

